# Egg Collection - Sedation?



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am about to start the journey of having IVF/ICSI natural and am very excited but I don't want to have sedation or GA so I am going to ask my consultant if its possible for just local...

The clinic does heavy sedation so is it normal for them to say Yes to someone awkward like me and wanting just local rather then being asleep?


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello, I was awake during my EC in Sweden last year. No local just a painkiller via a drip. So you do feel the needle go through the uterus wall. Hurts but bearable. This time in the UK they sedated me but not as bad as a general (had a operation and general earlier in the year) Felt fine after i woke up after the EC two weeks ago. I can reccommend both.
good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've had 2 ECs under IV sedation and 2 under GA.........and I preferred having under IV sedation. I've no problem having GA as have had quite a lot due to other ops (laparoscopies/hysteroscopies amongst other things) but just felt I recovered quicker from the sedation (and my blood pressure goes very low under GA which isn't good). With the sedation I was able to respond whenever needed but I didn't feel anything, nor did I remember anyway ! Only time I did feel something was with the 2nd EC and when they were just finishing but my right ovary had been very tender and sensitive through stimms and I'd had quite a few eggs collected so obviously feeling bit sore towards the end of the procedure....but was nothing terribly major.

Have a read of this thread on Voting board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24414.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi, Personally I took whatever was on offer. I have seen that test tube babies programme and they all seem to be perfectly awake so it must be done under a local by some places.
I have done this twice now and I think the drugs they give you for EC are the most enjoyable thing about the process. The first time they didn't quite give me enough, I was told that I would be sleepy and wouldn't remember anything. I remembered everything and was very aware of the needle, I only had 3 follicles but it was very uncomfortable. The second time I was so worried that they gave me double the dose and I don't remember anything properly until about 5pm that day!! It was fab!!  
My first time I also thought I wanted to be awake but you just have to go with their recommendations and trust that they do what they think is the best for you. 
Good luck.


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi 

I was awake during my EC.  Our clinic just gives painkiller via a drip.  Most people find the EC pretty painless however mine was a tad painfull because I had so many follicles due to OHSS  

Its obviously an individual choice that your clinic can advise you best on.

All the best with you tx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

when i get to do my ivf late this year hopefully!!,
i will be having sedation as i cant have ga due to lung illness and to be honest its the only thing im really worrying about just the thought of having collection makes me really shakey and i panick!! dread to think what im gonna be like when it actally needs doing


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

You know what? 

I would recommend sedation, not risky like GA and you come round v quickly.

In fact, they can give you diff amounts so you are awake and 'spaced' out or asleep for short time..
The main reason i have for this advise is, you need your body to be relaxed and for them to 'poke about' as much as they need to without causing you discomfort in order to give yourself the best chance.
Could you stress more if awake and aware of everything?. I was asleep foe about 20-25 mins, came round really quick and felt fine, not groggy at all. 
Came round all warm and toasty with a cute fluffy teddy perched on my blankets!
If you have a good anesthetist all will be well.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

I was sedated for both my EC... Honestly found it alot better the GA, the recovery was alot quicker. I was awake for alot of my second EC... And at the end the pain killer started to wear off.   (not a good feeling   ) It really depends on your hospital policy with EC.

I found it quite reassurring to know what was going on. Where as I hated the not knowing with my GA op's.
Good luck hun
Natalie xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I hve hd 2 GA's and 1 IV sedations I would hate to be awake!! too scared
L x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just wanted to say Thankyou so much for your replys...

I have another appointment on the 11th September so this is when I will be discussing everything in more detail...

JJ1 - I am scared of being awake but more afraid of being put out so just have to be brave....

I am trying to get in earlier then the 11th but we shall see....I will keep you all posted Thanks again
xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

The sedation I had was bl**dy marvellous - i have never remembered a thing about any of my ECs!!  However, my friend ended up having it done at the same clinic under a local, as the consultant didn't explain to her that 'no food after midnight' also meant no drinks, and she had 3 lattes before her appointment¬!!!  so she couldn't ahve the sedation.

I'm sure they will do a local if you ask...


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sedation all the way for me - I highly recommend it - best drugs I've ever had! (not that I've had that many).
I was fine by lunchtime so recovery is quick - I didn't remember much of it - my DH was there throughout and said a couple of things and it was like I'd dreamt it!

Best wishes for your EC and continuing treatment.

FG


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Heavily sedated is for me, love being totally asleep and was for my EC but have been having bad experiences having GA.


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a voltarol pessary and sedation .... The feeling was lovely (I can now see why people get hooked on drugs  ) ... the feeling was a lovely floaty, happy, relaxed feeling and I only felt one injection, which was nothing really.

I would have NO hesitation in having sedation again - in fact I would look forward to it !!!    

Good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello Dolphin01

Be sure and ask for what you want. Sedation doesn't necessarily mean you'll be knocked out or that you won't remember. I asked to be be awake and awake i was... but much more relaxed. I remembered everything. It was great!

Good luck, Biddy


----------



## JJ1980 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm being sedated too.  Not risky like GA and you apparently come round really quickly.  Clinic say they like people to be sedated as it's crucial that they don't move about during EC.  I am v happy with that!  Just worried that I say something embarrassing when I'm in my wee daydream.

Jen xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thankyou so much for all your replies

I had my appointment last Thursday with the clinic and been as its natural IVF/ICSI they are fine with me not wanting no sedation as it will only be one egg two at the most fingers crossed so now its all go from here...

Have to ring up to arrange a scan this week when my af shows up...then six days later from my first day bleed I will be having my first scan...Could be a scan every two days to make sure they keep a close eye on my egg... 

The nurse was lovely who we saw and so was our consultant who we met at the first appointment...Excited now....

As I said before nervous about having egg collection full stop but would of been more nervous being put out...

Thanks
xxx


----------



## looby_520 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Dolphin,

Good luck with your EC.  You will be fine with no sedation, I had just a local anaesthetic, with pethidine beforehand (similar to morphine ie. painkiller) like you, I wanted to be awake for the whole process and it was either Local or General A,no sedative was offered.  I have to say it was one of the most rewarding parts of the whole tx process for me (other than getting that elusive BFP which sadly did not happen this time). To see them take out your precious eggs and hear the embryologist start counting them for you was a brilliant experience and one I would have missed had I had GA. I could actually get satisfaction that my body had done something amazing.  Best of luck! You'll be fine   

Looby
xx


----------



## JenandRich (Oct 15, 2008)

hi Im New Here.. just starting our journey Me 23 + Partner 28 Low Sperm Count ...i must say that i was a bit down in the dumps before i found this site but the positiveness of everyone has inspired me and i now feel alot brighter just threw seeing the support that you all give each other...I will be starting the medication for ICSI within the current weeks and then egg retieval etc etc...i was extremly worried about this but at least now i have a better understanding and im determined to think positively

Thank you

Babydust For everyone
Jen & Rich


----------



## looby_520 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Jen,

Good luck for your ICSI    you have come to a wonderful place with wonderful supportive people all going through pretty much the same thing so just being here amongst others who know exactly what you are feeling will hopefully help you feel less worried. There is a 'cycle buddies' area where you can post with others who are going through IVF/ICSI at the same time as yourself, you might find this particulary helpful as it's your 1st treatment. Here is a link for you if you feel like taking a look.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Take care,


Looby
xxx


----------



## JenandRich (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you lobby!  and the link is helpful its nice to see people reply - jen


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a GA and loved it  , it was my first GA and I went to sleep listening to what people were saying then woke up listening to what people were saying and didnt know that I had even had it done or been asleep   , 2 hours later I was at home, I would highly recommend it, pain and knowing what is going on isnt for me


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey all

I had General Anesthetic last cycle and this cycle too. I think its best really. I really like GA actually   and kind of look forward to it - other than the thing in the back of the hand!   which is gross.

I will never have egg collection under anything else if i can help it though as i had my first cycle under GA and i woke up half way through feeling the needle and it was very painful for me. Luckily after talking to the anethetist and our new and WAY BETTER clinic Bounre hall. He reasurred me that wouldn't happen again and egg collection this time was easy peasy!

 ta all xxxxx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

i


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

had 2 with sedation, fine no issues. 
third the anaesthetist let them down so big panic the day before (sat for sunday op)- diuscssion about local. they said they agreed it was suboptimal and about 25% of women had no pain with it. (!!) they said as I had few folls ( and am thin it wld make it much easier though so it they cldnt find someoen to do the sedation i shoudl think about it. 

i said no, i am not in the business of paying tens of thousands of ££££ for any pain whatsoever. find an anaesthetist or give me a free cycle. 

they found someone of course and agreed afterwards that local is not desirable. 

but then, you know, i am a massive coward physically and great proponent of drugged up elective sections!

good luck xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved my GA it was fab, last thing I knew I was listening to people talking then 20 mins later I was doing the same and didnt even realise that it was done, went home an hour and a half later and felt fab  , best part of the treatment 

Pam


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Ladies GA is not sedation. 

GA is a mask on your face and they take over your breathing. it is quite a serious thing. 

i would NEVER want that for EC


----------



## babycakes99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was reading GA for general anaesthetic (spelling??) which is what I had, was totally knocked out. This was done via vein in hand; felt the stuff going in...as the nurse said, just felt like was a bit tipsy then fell asleep...excellent!! No mask involved that I was aware of!

By far the way I would rather do it, I wouldn't want to be awake. But is a personal decision, everyone is different!


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

i think you had sedatiopn, you are totally out but no mask. 

i repeat, very few times is a GA used for EC.


----------



## babycakes99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, think just different definitions really. My clinic called it a GA so that's what I'm going by! I've just re-read my instruction sheet from them to check! 

All clinics are different I guess.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

welll it makes a difference as for example, the lister charges about 1000 extra for GA!


----------



## babycakes99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah I see! 

Still on our 2 NHS goes so cost hasn't come into it yet. Blimey, £1,000 is a big difference!


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi, I have to say i actually enjoyed mine....it was what they call a "conscious sedation"  where they put the needle (venflon) in back of hand and attatch tube to pour in the drugs....i started feeling very drunk and drugged (was quite nice)    then woke up in the recovery room and presented with a cup of tea and sandwich! I did have a proper anaethsatist tho. For me personally i would not want to be conscious or aware as some are although the drugs make you feel like you dont care about anything if you are still conscious.
love Freckles xxxxxx


----------



## CherryGarcia (May 11, 2009)

Hi, 1st treatment the sedation was quite nice   Just babbled on about a load of rubbish all the way through like an idiot. 2nd sedation can't have been as strong as that time I'd have preferred GA to be honest though I did falll asleep for ages afterwards. Think it depends on the clinic and what type/strength they use. Generally speaking I think most people opt for sedation and are almost always great with it.

xx


----------



## CherryGarcia (May 11, 2009)

Oh and I had a mask over my face during the sedation both times. Have had GA for other things and in this there is also a mask and a tube down your throat to help you breathe. GA is far more risky than sedation but at some clinics (my 1st one) it is an option they give you. 

x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine is tomorrow - I'm not looking forward to it AT ALL.   They never give me enough sedation/painkiller. I feel every bl00dy jab of that enormous needle - last time I had to stay soooo still and the tears were rolling down my face.   Bl00dy HORRIBLE. I would not wish to have GA, but I don't care for remembering ANY OF IT. Give me the drugs.   Now! The most important bit is the embryo transfer, seeing the little flash on the screen when the embies are put in! That is sweet, although uncomfortable with full bladder, anything is better than a needle the size of Blackpool Tower up your lady-garden! And, paracetamol up my Bourneville Boulevard...?   Who are they kidding... paracetamol has never done owt for me! Not unless it's mixed with codeine! LOL! Even when I go to the dentist, I have to have extra injections before I don't feel anything...

Tomorrow, I shall be making it clear - I wanna be totally pain-free.    The last I time I looked, my anesthetist   wasn't holding chloroform on cotton wool over my mouth and it wasn't 1892. So, I expect to be treated like it's 2009!

Anyone who wants to 'remember the experience' for posterity is quite insane. Like those women who say they don't want pain relief when giving birth, having never done it before... yeah, right!  

The only downside to sedation is... you talk a load of old cobblers   and don't even realise it... oh, dear... I hope I don't say anything too incriminating!   LOL!


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Originally I was supposed to be local anaesthetic, which I was happy about as I don't think you should ever have GA lightly. But one of my ovaries twisted round so they did GA, because they were going to have to really rummage and they felt this would be better under GA. 

So although it is always good to ask for what you want, be prepared to have it changed if it's in your best interests.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi is anybody going though the university hospital of Wales for treatment, if so, what do they give you @ EC to help the pain and is there an option to be put to sleep on the NHS?

xx


----------



## Arthritis (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree ask for what your options are and go with what fits you best. I personally would not want sedation either. 
Arthritis.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I had pethidine and midazolam and I had minimal pain. In fact I really don't remember it at all.


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

armi said:


> I had pethidine and midazolam and I had minimal pain. In fact I really don't remember it at all.


Great cocktail - best drugs I've ever had!!! AND no I didn't remember it either!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Foxys girl said:


> armi said:
> 
> 
> > I had pethidine and midazolam and I had minimal pain. In fact I really don't remember it at all.
> ...


  

would have agreed until I had a highly medicalised birth and had the blooming lot.


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

I reccomend sedation - cant remember the name of what I had, the first tiime they didnt give me enough and it made my eyes water -2nd time I asked for more and it was much better, your still awake but not really with it and there are some side effects which means you cant remember the procedure but it only lasts 15 mins and who would want to remeber it anyway?

I hope this helps - good luck ! x x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sedation is the best thing about IVF had it five times and can highly recommend it! However would not want GA (when they take your breathing over) as that is relatively risky and not necessary.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Leighsa said:


> Hi is anybody going though the university hospital of Wales for treatment, if so, what do they give you @ EC to help the pain and is there an option to be put to sleep on the NHS?
> 
> xx


Hi Leighsa, I am. Not until the 22nd though. I can ask tomorrow what they use because I have a scan. Will let you know what they say tomorrow. I think Valium and morphine were mentioned on the DVD I had.


----------



## KittyB (May 1, 2006)

I am quite jealous of you all, here in Holland it is quite rare to have sedation for EC, unless you are 'traumatised' by a previous EC, or possibly if your ovaries are tricky to get to (my left ovary likes to hide, so I'm really looking forward to that  ).

So I will be getting a painkiller and a local anaesthetic (yay, more needles in my bits) and that's it. I am quite scared about it, but it has to be done to get what we want.


----------



## butsy (Sep 25, 2008)

I had sedation, and was informed that I'd be awake throughout, but not concerned about what was happening.  But I think I'm quite sensisitve to most drugs (need a little dose after a paracetamol!) - slept through the whole thing, and have never regained any memories of it.  Hurt a lot afterwards though!  But a friend had the maximum dose of sedation and felt everything - she's much more highly aroused than me...

don't do GA, makes me violently sick.


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

From what i have been told, where i am having my treatment at woking they recommend GA so i am quite happy to have that as would rather not have any pain atall xx


----------



## andreamanchester (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi

I have had sedation 3 times now, and it is absolutely fine. You feel no side effects when you wake up, and are 'with it' straight away.  I wouldnt have a general - have had one a few times but its not worth it for EC.

You will be a lot more relaxed of the whole process if you arent aware of what is going on. 

Good luck x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Pleased to have found this thread as ive been at my hospital today for my day 2 scan...started injecting today for my 2nd go at ivf! exciting!...the only thing (other than the outcome) that is making me nervous is egg collection! Last time i felt a lot of pain!
So today i bought it up with the nurse and said i would need more painkiller this time, she said they use pethedeine and maximum 100mg, we looked through my file and found out my initial dose was only 30, followed by another 30 (i was wriggling and moaning!) then given another 10 and embarassingly grabbed the nurses hand cos i was in pain   ...the sedation must have worked then as next thing i know is waking up in the recovery room!

I would not go through ec with little or no sedation, im asking for minimum 70 this time!


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

omg I'm so scared of sedation, don't know why as I don't mind being drunk (that hasn't happend for a long time with the ttc!) Am praying St Barts don't make me have a GA -never had one before . I too have low blood pressure. Have had various investigations (not linked to ttc) without sedation as I've been to scared. Guess i just have to learn to trust.


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

omg i am petrified of this....does anyone know what St Barts offer, I am the biggest baby ever.


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Vanessa, Barts offer sedation with midazolam and pethidine I think it is, not a general anaesthetic. I think it makes you feel a bit woozy -- I say "think" because I had a bit of an allergic reaction to the drugs and they weren't able to give me the full dose. I ended up just having local anaesthetics, but I only had 3 follicles so it was possible to do this.

Barts has its own thread on FF: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247245.2736. There are lots of ladies on there who have been through EC who would be delighted to answer any questions you might have.

Good luck xx


----------



## butsy (Sep 25, 2008)

hello,

just wanted to reassure you that for most people under sedation you don't remember a thing.  I slept throughout my egg collection - had sedation at Herts and Essex, not sure what they use.

You probably won't be aware of a thing until its all over.  Hope that helps xx


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

ahh thanks Ladies xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank God for this thread! This subject has been a real issue for me cos there's no way I'd agree to be put 'out' unless I had some life threatening problem.  The UK clinic I wanted to go to said they only used deep sedation so I've been trying to find another good one that doesn't. Now, with the info from here I can demand they give me a local or similar. That's one stress sorted!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

don't forget to mention at your follow up if you found the sedation not as effective as you'd expected. With my 1st tx I didn't remember much but for my 2nd tx I remember it all. I did forget to mention this at my last follow up but will mention it at my next appointment, I want to be more sedated next time, even though last time it was nice that I could tell them to carry on with my awkward ovary and that I didn't care how much it hurt me.


----------

